# Wincc flexible 2008 Advanced ES inkl. PC Runtime SW???



## geduldiger (2 März 2010)

Hallo,

habe jetzt schon einige Themen durchstöbert, habe aber nirgends eine klare Antwort gefunden auf folgende Frage:

Ich habe WinCC flexible Advanced ES und möchte eine PC Runtime realisieren. 
Wenn ich in meinem HMI Projektverzeichnis die *.fwx Datei anklicke startet die Runtime. Da ich es Hardwaremäßig noch nicht testen konnte kann ich natürlich nicht prüfen ob er wirklich die verbindung aufbauen würde oder ob das nur Simulation ist und wollte daher fragen: funktioniert das? Ist Die Runtime SW bei der ES Software integriert (die Runtime Lizenzen jetzt natürlich ausgenommen) oder muss ich eine EXTRA Runtime CD ordern?

Wisst ihr was ich meine?

MfG geduldiger


----------



## JesperMP (2 März 2010)

RT ist mit im Lieferumfang von ES.
Man kann den RT starten, und es wird genauso funktionieren wie ein RT-Paket, inklusiv den Online-Verbindung.
Nur kommt es ein Meldung jede 10 Minuten das es keine Lizenz gibt.


----------



## geduldiger (2 März 2010)

Hallo JesperMP,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das mit der Lizenz ist klar, ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob es überhaupt als PC Runtime mit einem echten Sytem läuft.

Der "Runtime starten" Button in der Engineering-Umgebung ist aber nur als Simulation nutzbar? oder seh ich das falsch? das sind also 2 unteschiedliche Dinge?


----------



## geduldiger (2 März 2010)

Noch eine Frage ohne jetzt ein neues Thema zu eröffnen:

geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich meine normale Netzwerkkarte meines PC' s für die Ethernet Verbindung zu meiner SPS (317 2DP/PN) verwenden kann? Pder benötige ich einen zusätzlcihen CP für meinen PC?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 März 2010)

geduldiger schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage ohne jetzt ein neues Thema zu eröffnen:
> 
> geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich meine normale Netzwerkkarte meines PC' s für die Ethernet Verbindung zu meiner SPS (317 2DP/PN) verwenden kann? Pder benötige ich einen zusätzlcihen CP für meinen PC?


 
Die Annahme ist richtig.........


----------



## JesperMP (4 März 2010)

geduldiger schrieb:


> Der "Runtime starten" Button in der Engineering-Umgebung ist aber nur als Simulation nutzbar? oder seh ich das falsch? das sind also 2 unteschiedliche Dinge?


Es gibt 2 Buttons. "Runtime Starten" und "Simulator starten" (vermute ich, mein installation ist auf Englisch eingestellt).

Runtime ist der echte Ware. Es ist 100% dasselbe wie was mann mit ein reine RT installation bekommt (ausser der Lizenz).

Der Simulator hat keine online Verbindung. Daher gibt es ein zusätsliche Fenster wo man Variablen von Hand manipulieren kann. Etwas umständlich aber doch nutzbar.

Probier beide aus. Dann wird Dir den Unterschied klar.


----------



## geduldiger (4 März 2010)

Heißt das, dass der "Runtime Starten" Button eine echte Verbindung herstellen würde falls mein PC als HMI Station eingestellt wäre!

Weil in der Hilfe zu dem "Runtime Starten" Button die Rede von einem eigenständigen Simulationprogramms ist!??


----------



## geduldiger (4 März 2010)

Auf dem simulierten Panelfenster steht ja dann auch "Runtime Simulator" und nicht "Simatic Wincc flexible Runtime" so wie wenn ich die .fwx aus dem Projektordner starte!


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2010)

geduldiger schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass der "Runtime Starten" Button eine echte Verbindung herstellen würde falls mein PC als HMI Station eingestellt wäre!



ja das heißt es .. d.h. bei der IBN muß man dann nicht mal 
mehr den Platz verlassen um im Prozess irgendwelche Eingaben 
zu machen.

Aber es ist sogar noch "lustiger". Wenn du z.B. mit deinem Laptop über 
Profibus (Adresse 0) an der Steuerung hängst und startest 
fälschlicherweise "Runtime starten" anstelle von "Runtime mit Simulator starten" 
dann wird deine Profibusadresse automatisch auf die projektiere
Paneladresse (z.B. 1) "umgebogen". Ob das immer so ist, b.z. gedacht war
weiß ich nicht, habe das aber mal mit Flex2007 erlebt und habe
mich gewundert, dass die Profibusadresse plötzlich verändert war.

Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass die IP-Adresse automatisch
umgestellt wird. Zumindest habe ich dass so noch nicht probiert.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (5 März 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass die IP-Adresse automatisch umgestellt wird. Zumindest habe ich dass so noch nicht probiert.


Wird es nicht. Solange das der SPS "erreichbar" ist von den HMI PC bzw. Programmeir PC, müssen den IP Adresse im Projekt und auf den PC nicht übereinstimmen.

edit: Den HMI/PG PC kann sogar auf DHCP eingestellt werden, obwohl es im Projekt ein faste IP hat. Nur muss den Netzwerk Router im S7 unter "Router verwenden" eingetragen werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2010)

geduldiger schrieb:


> ..Ich habe WinCC flexible Advanced ES und möchte eine PC Runtime realisieren...


Man kann die ES-DVD auch verwenden, um auf einem PC "nur" die RT zu installieren. Ich hab's heute getan, um eine RT von 2007 auf 2008 hoch zu rüsten. Ich war mir bisher auch nicht so ganz sicher ob es (installationstechnisch) mit der ES-DVD geht.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## geduldiger (9 März 2010)

Hi,

kannst du erklären wie? 

Hast du es über die Installationsautomatik gemacht und nur Runtime/Simulation ausgewählt?

oder hast du die Installation über die setup.exe im Wincc flexible\Runtime- Verzeichnis gegagnen

oder ganz anders?

MfG


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2010)

geduldiger schrieb:


> Hast du es über die Installationsautomatik gemacht und nur Runtime/Simulation ausgewählt?


So geht es, um nur den RT zu installieren.


----------

